# New home for my woodturning....update 9.12.10



## johnny.t. (26 Nov 2009)

The old 8x12 shed is a bit lean on space and having a wooden floor, not ideal. So new premises are required  

Now, I may be losing the plot aswell as biting off more than I can chew but over the comming months I shall be sorting out my new workshop.........its underground :shock:
Its a very old cellar from an old workhouse, the building above is long gone and apparently this is were they used to lay out the bodies of those who passed away :shock: I shall be spending every Wednesday doing this until its done, so its going to be quite a long project.........

This is how it looked yesterday morning,one of those 'Am I really doing this' moments...... Click for bigger pics.


 As you can see a spot of clearing up to be done.

From inside




After a days work digging a slope down for accsess and clearing down to find the floor...






Its going to take another good day to clear before any work can be done on it.Then I need to build a wall and proper entrance with a concrete ramp for getting machinery in and out,concrete the floor and render the inside.I may post a picture now and then of the progress if anyone is interested.
I know this isn't woodturning but it is for woodturning and I posted it here because its you lot I know and wanted to show 

JT


----------



## BMac (26 Nov 2009)

This is very interesting.

Could you give us some dimensions please?

Also, how are you going to deal with damp and water ingress?

Brendan


----------



## +steve+ (26 Nov 2009)

Is there any power down there or will you be using a jenny?
I think it will look very authentic when it's done.
Well done and good luck.
Steve.


----------



## CHJ (26 Nov 2009)

Interesting project johnny, oh for the opportunity to have ready access to similar workroom volume.

As has been mentioned I would think damp control may be your main task, what sort of overhead cover does it have, concrete slab or just open ground/rubble?


----------



## Green (26 Nov 2009)

Go for it man! I would kill for something like that.


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Nov 2009)

Brendan, I can't give you dimentions because as yet it has not occurred to me to measure it  it is large though :lol: 
As for damp, its not that bad down there but for proper dryness its getting a membrane under the concrete floor which will then get a painting with waterproof stuff(can't remember what its called) and a waterproof render again painted and then some form of one end to the other ventilation.

Steve it will be getting plumbed into the mains  

Chas, above ground has a concrete constructed shed and a gravel area that has had a thick membrane layed underneath.

This is by far the biggest,craziest project I have done but as with all things a little bit at a time gets it done in the end(and a trustly FIL with much more building knowledge than me)

cheers JT


----------



## TheTiddles (26 Nov 2009)

Is this a commercial letting or do you happen to have a very large garden?

Aidan


----------



## laird (26 Nov 2009)

Oh my.
Brilliant.
Good luck, and if all else fails - grow mushrooms.


----------



## johnny.t. (26 Nov 2009)

Cheers Green 8) 



TheTiddles":3r3659j9 said:


> Is this a commercial letting or do you happen to have a very large garden?



No and no :lol: I've acquired this.


----------



## BMac (26 Nov 2009)

Thanks Johnny,

I am really looking forward to seeing this project develop. If it's any encouragement - my uncle's house had an underground bomb shelter in the yard that I played in as a child and watched my own children play there too. It was always very dry and a great refuge in storms so, if you get the water issue sorted you should be good from there on. I would certainly have a go at this myself in similar circumstances.

Good luck with the project.

Brendan


----------



## shedhead (26 Nov 2009)

Johnny,
Rather you than me!!!!!!
I would be always looking over my shoulder to see if any of the layed out bodys had come back to see what all the noise was about :wink: 

You will have to use *SPIRIT* stains to colour the turnings :lol: 

Good luck with your project It will make a good workshop.

Dermot.


----------



## Blister (27 Nov 2009)

johnny.t.":djt4bqzc said:


> Cheers Green 8)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Johnny 

Hope you have a legal title to this land 

I would hate to see someone lay claim to it after you have done all the work 

Look great and heating should be relatively low cost


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Nov 2009)

Thanks Brendan 8) 

Dermot, no doubt I'll be glancing over my shoulder with fear at every small noise when I'm in there :shock: :lol: :lol: 

Blister, its all mine,so no worries there :wink: 

JT


----------



## hog&amp;bodge (27 Nov 2009)

Wow what can I say except I'm jealous of your workshop
already...Will it be easy to run power to you what can we call it
tunnel, bomb shelter or bridge.. :lol:


----------



## matt (27 Nov 2009)

What a great space. One thought that crossed my mind looking at the pics is the potential for water running off the higher surrounding ground?


----------



## Paul.J (27 Nov 2009)

Good luck with the new workshop *JT.*
Should be intersting.


----------



## mikec (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Johnny

What a great project.       
Just the sort of thing I would have liked to do when I was younger.
At the end I think you will have a great sense of achievement and a workshop thats one-of-a-kind. 
Please keep us posted as you proceed.

Regards,

Mike C


----------



## johnny.t. (27 Nov 2009)

H&B I call it the batcave :lol: :lol: 

Matt water shouldn't be a problem from ground level ,theres not really anywhere for it to run from to cause a problem.

Thanks Paul and Mike  It should end up pretty good but its just going to take a lot of work.

JT


----------



## Turn It In (27 Nov 2009)

Hi Johnny, 
Well thats a project and a half but I'm sure with time you will have a magnificent workshop. 
Considering the previous use as a mortuary it will certainly be cool but maybe chilling. 
So what will the workshop be called erm "Tomb Turners" or "Crypt Creations" 
Just my mind running riot. 
Looking forward to seeing the progress. 
Best wishes with the project, 
Ian


----------



## TheTiddles (27 Nov 2009)

What does the rest of the plot look like then? I'd be terrified of putting anything steel in what could easily become a sewer...

Aidan


----------



## johnny.t. (28 Nov 2009)

Thanks Ian



TheTiddles":3o4hohcv said:


> I'd be terrified of putting anything steel in what could easily become a sewer...



Its been there since 1785 and hasn't filled up yet(well if it did it drained away again :lol: ) When its done I'll put a hygrometer in there to test the damp over a week or two before putting my precious tools in.


----------



## richburrow (28 Nov 2009)

This looks really interesting, good luck with the project.


----------



## johnny.t. (20 Apr 2010)

Well its been a cold winter and nothing has been done to the new workshop. Now with it being spring I'm going to try to find a day a week to work on it :lol: Attacked it today  

The worst bit of all has to be done, clearing the carnage near the entrance





I'm the handsome young fella at the bottom, on top is my FIL,I'm clearing it a bucket at a time and hosting it to the top with the pulley.

Getting somewhere..





By 3 o'clock I'd had enough. This was all hauled up bucket by bucket and after not doing this sort of work for a long time I am well and truly knackered :lol: 





JT


----------



## wizer (20 Apr 2010)

Bonkers! :lol:


----------



## Paul.J (20 Apr 2010)

Don't you mean _Bunkers_ :lol:


----------



## big soft moose (20 Apr 2010)

TheTiddles":19pa09vv said:


> What does the rest of the plot look like then? I'd be terrified of putting anything steel in what could easily become a sewer...
> 
> Aidan



i'm with aidan on that one - how are you going to stop water running down the slope when it rains ?


----------



## head clansman (20 Apr 2010)

hi 

following with interest what day next week do get the next episode . hc :lol:


----------



## The Shark (20 Apr 2010)

Hi JT,
Yes, am awaiting the next episode with anticipation.
Haven't been this excited since my stag night!

Malc


----------



## johnny.t. (21 Apr 2010)

:lol: :lol: Should get back down there Monday.

BSM not worried about rain, when the entrance is built a trench will be dug along the front of it and filled with stone to drain.

JT


----------



## OLD (21 Apr 2010)

As a retired railway man i can tell you how the underground stations and workshops under bridges are damp controlled .Curved corrugated sheet is fixed under the curved brick work with two gutters at floor level to catch and divert any incoming water (render will not stop it)to a drain. I hope this will be useful to you.


----------



## johnny.t. (31 Aug 2010)

Not updated this for a while but the work is still ongoing on the 'bat cave'......
Here are the pics from yesterday for anyone interested.

FIL does the rendering as its not a skill I have, I do the mixing and carrying  





The little side entrance has to go.I'm building the block wall up,another skill I don't have :lol: but at least it will be hidden by render!





Its got steps and everything now :shock: 






JT


----------



## wizer (31 Aug 2010)

JT that looks considerably better than when you first showed it. I honestly thought you was bonkers. But I quite like it now. Just make sure you're getting the 'environment' right. Might be an idea to ask Mike Garnham his opinion on the best way to tackle it. He's over on TWH these days.


----------



## tekno.mage (31 Aug 2010)

What an absolutely brilliant place for a workshop! Good luck with completing the project.

tekno.mage


----------



## wabbitpoo (31 Aug 2010)

I honestly cant understand how it wont be damp all the time........

And I assume it was a lime render your FIL used?


----------



## Paul.J (31 Aug 2010)

Looking good JT,but like WP i can't see how you will keep the damp out :?


----------



## johnny.t. (31 Aug 2010)

wizer":364t1dst said:


> ..........I honestly thought you was bonkers. But I quite like it now...........



I am bonkers Tom :lol: The more I'm down there the more I like it 8) 

As for keeping out the damp, after its rendered its going to be painted with a special tanking product for specifically damp proofing cellar walls and I'm putting in a sawdust/shavings burner to keep it warm and dry in winter.
If it doesn't work I'll tile it out and have an underground swimming pool :lol: 

JT


----------



## Turn It In (31 Aug 2010)

Hi Johnny,
The cellar is really starting to look something like and when you get the stove in there should be no excuse for a spongy floor! I'm sure you know what I mean!!
FIL certainly seams to know his stuff and is doing a great job for you Johnny.
I will keep watching for the next installment so keep up the good work.
Regards,
Ian


----------



## johnny.t. (1 Sep 2010)

Turn It In":2n2775wi said:


> ...........when you get the stove in there should be no excuse for a spongy floor!



Ian! spongy floor! me? :lol: :lol: It'll take a while for the shavings to get knee high in there and they won't have to travel further than the stove, so I may be able to keep up :lol:  :lol:


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Dec 2010)

Not updated my progress for a while. The rendering is done and yesterday the last bit of floor has been cast. The walls need to be waterproofed now with tanking slurry(the stuff we've got keps out water under positive pressure) The back wall has been done and is bone dry, the rest has had a coat but needs another 2 to get to the stage the back wall is at.

Here's me looking cold and wet yesterday finishing the floor! The mixer stand gave up the ghost so had to be used barrow stylee!





JT


----------



## knappers (9 Dec 2010)

What about the ramp for getting the machines in?

Si.


----------



## monkeybiter (9 Dec 2010)

That back wall will be perfect for the world map, you can't plot global domination unless your underground lair has a world map. :mrgreen:


----------



## Turn It In (9 Dec 2010)

Hi Johnny,
Certainly comming on and don't we always seem to have projects like this when its wet and cold!!
Keep up the good work and the picies comming!
Regards,
Ian


----------



## Jonzjob (9 Dec 2010)

I'm thinking here wine store!!. Well, at least at one end?

That looks great and I for one would be interested to see the WIP. In fact, if you look at my post about the web site I've just set up you may be interested in doing the same and using the site to record the progress? www.hpage.com if you are interested. Really easy to use!

What sort of height are you looking at?


----------



## wizer (9 Dec 2010)

Coming on nicely JT.....Yah big loon


----------



## johnny.t. (9 Dec 2010)

Thanks for the interest chaps  

Si, no ramp just steps, the heaviest thing going down there will be my lathe which is stupidly heavy but I'm 'stronger than the average bear' and have many a minion to assist!!

Mike, get with the times, we super villans have 3d holographic globes these days......Muah haw haw :twisted: 

Thanks Ian, and yes its always cold weather when wet work needs doing and roasting hot if there are holes to be dug!!

John, I may eventually do a WIP of this in pics on my website when I get it sorted out(re designed)

Tom, anything can be achieved with a little madness :lol: 

JT


----------

